# sandblasting frame



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Just a quick question, Im gonna sand blast my frame and was wondering what media to use. I live in a pretty small town and all I can pick up locally is some 20-30 grit blasting sand. I was wondering if this would be fine for the frame or if it would be too rough on it. Its cheap stuff 8 bucks for a 100lb bag and its silica free. I ask because I blasted a small area today and it looked like it might have been a little harsh, but then again I have never sand blasted before and dont know what to look for. Any input would be great becasue I wanna get started on it tomorow.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Should work out great, lots of steel there to work with. If it looks harsh just back up a bit or take the pressure down a touch. That grainy clean appearance will be perfect for adhesion of your choice paint or primer. Good luck and post some pics.


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome thats what i wanted to hear thanks for the fast reply. Im gonna clean her up tomorow and hopeully lay down my first layer of primer (extreme chassis black) be nice to have it all painted up :cool
Another question what is the prep work after blasting can I hit it with some pre painting prep and cal it good or do I need some Phosphoric acid treatment


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

It never hurts to phospho bare steel but check with Eastwood to make sure, I believe you could go either way. Don't forget the pics!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I used black beauty media, brake cleaner, por15 with their reducer and spayed it on.

Came out as smooth as a glass.


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I was hoping to get the whole thing blasted today but I broke one of the ceramic tips on my gun and turns out the other two spares I had were too small to fit the media through. Becuase I only got part of it blasted I went ahead and hit it with some phospho to keep it from rusting. Ordered a new tip and should have the thing stripped here before too long. Here are some pics of my progress. Wanna get it blasted so i cant paint the inside of my car, just finished both floor pans :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks Great to me! :cheers Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree 
I would scrape that grease off the front with a puddy knife so you don't waste a bunch of sand trying to blast through it.


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah that grease was rough. Was gettin most of it off while my compressor caught back up lol.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Soon you will have a beach in the drive way:seeya


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha yeah got 800lbs out there right now with about another 400 too go. gonna grab a lawn chair and a corona when im done and sit on my new beach and stare at my clean frame


----------

